# Training Bag and Supplies



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Since we are very new to the sport I thought I'd ask the experienced ones.

What type of training bag do you have and what is in it?

Although Mauser is just a puppy I want to start my 'Need to Buy List'!


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

I am not much more experienced then you but here is what I have.

My bag is a range bag I bought at a gun show (they are WAY cheaper there) I have a tug (or two), a ball (or two), 6ft leather leash, short leather tab, a "vet" leash, gloves, heat packs, bait bag, hopefully bait. flags. 15ft leash (or two), spare prong collar, spare flat collar. Usually an aggression harness (I have loaned my out atm). a bowl, water, towels, drink for me, dry socks, bottle of advil & band-aids. I think that is it.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I am looking forward to the responses as I am planning to get in the sport very soon. I don't even have my pup yet, and I am already looking for my supplies LOL.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

I use a backpack which explains why I have to dig around to find anything.







Along with different collars and leashes, I like to keep little sample bags of kibble that work well when I run out of tracking food or food rewards in OB. I also have potty bags, gloves, tracking articles, various balls and tugs, fanny pack or bait bag, and those little bottles of hand sanitizer are great after laying a track with hotdogs or other kinds of meat.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We don't have training bags, but rather training vehicles.







Mainly a full sized van that's full of crates and decked out with all our training gear which usually just stays in the van.

Gear includes: several leashes of various lengths, tabs, long lines, pinch collars, fur saver collars, aggitation collar, couple different sizes of aggitation harness, dumbbells, several tugs and balls on strings and other reward toys, bags of kibble and tracking bait, tracking articles, tracking (botcher) harness, tracking flags, bait bags/pouches, corner and article markers for tracking, water bowls and jugs of water.

We also make sure to have rain gear, jackets, hats, gloves, first aid kit, hand sanitizer, sunscreen, bug repellent, paper towels, spray bottle of Simple Solution/Nature's Miracle, plastic poop bags, and rubber gloves (I hate slimey hotdog smelling fingers so I tend to use rubber gloves when laying a track if using hotdogs for bait).


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a bag that someone gave me. Think it is actually a car organizer of some sort, meant to keep on the floor. I have leashes of various lengths, tracking lines, protection line, pull tabs, harness, dumbbells, fur savers, prong collars, tugs, balls, tracking articles and flags. And there is sun tan lotion and bug spray in there too. That bag stays in the car for the most part. Depending on weather I usually bring a second bag with extra clothes and shoes, tracking bait and whatever else I may need.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a training box that is over flowing into my training vehicle and into my house.









Gear includes: several leashes from 4-6', tabs, 15-30' long lines, dumbbells, pinch collars, regular collars, e-collar (though that sits mostly in the house), harnesses, fat agitation collars, balls, hoses, trial leash and tracking line, tracking articles, flags, boots, water dishes, often empty water jugs along with the full ones, rain gear, stuff to stay warm if needed, gloves, hats, the sleeves/blinds/jump in the winter, crates, fans, electrical cords to run the fans, towels..... I think that is it. Oh, sun screen, hats, bug repellent, wasp spray, paper towel....... My husband always said that I could move into my truck and live.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't do Schutzhund (yet), but I use a pilot's flight gear bag for all my dog training stuff. They are really heavy-duty and have a bunch of pockets and dividers inside so I can try to stay organized.









this is the one I have 

In addition to the training stuff (all mentioned above), I also keep vaccination records and CGC certs and my training logs in the bag.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I just grab one of my many tote bags (I have some nicer ones and several of the reusable ones from various grocery stores...all are about the same size and the tugs all fit nicely). I always bring the following for Nikon. Granted the TD usually uses my stuff to work the puppies, so other people don't have to bring all this.

* puppy fishing pole
* leather rag
* French linen tug
* small firehose tug
* Crunch-n-Tug
* ball-on-string
* 6' ASAT lead
* 3' leather lead
* harness
* leather gloves
* treats and bait bag

If Kenya is training, then I also have:
* prong collar
* leather slip collar
* Fursaver
* leather tabs

I also have to bring my camera stuff, a crate and crate cover, change of shoes or slippers for working indoors, and all the club's paperwork (waivers, applications, by-laws).


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Permanently inside my vehicle for one dog: Dog crate and huge bin full of equipment.

Tracking flags, tracking articles, tracking boots, tracking log (we just tracked, it's on my mind ), two long lines (nylon), two 6ft nylon lines, pinch collar and links, leather tabs, various lengths and widths of leather leads, training vest, rain gear (jacket and pants, my banana outfit), tugs of varying sizes, balls on rope, agitation harness, water bowl and jugs both empty and with water, crate fan, flashlight, dumbbells soon to be added. Food for tracking goes back and forth between the house.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Question for those who use bags... have you ever ended up with your gear getting mildewed? With half the stuff getting soaked with rain, snow, dew and dog spit on a regular basis, that's something I've always been concerned with and why all of our stuff has a spot to hang or open topped bins to sit in.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Ew, Chris your post reminded me of these guys in my dorm in college that left their rotten hockey bags in the hall *barfs*

I use my stuff daily for training/play at home so I don't keep it in a bag, hopefully I won't ever have a mildew problem!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We pretty much have 2 different sets of equipment. One at home, another in the van. That way whether at home or out training somewhere else, we always have whatever we need without having to plan ahead to make sure everything gets loaded into the van, then moved back to the house, etc... Since it's the house stash that gets used most of the time, it's the stuff that stays in the van that only gets used once or twice a week that I'd worry about getting mildew.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is why I stopped using a bag. The mildew.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

> Quote: Question for those who use bags... have you ever ended up with your gear getting mildewed?


Haven't yet but from prior experience with my ski gear








, I now bring my gear bag indoors after every training day and unzip the top and side pockets to allow it to dry out/let air circulate. The bag also has alot of mesh on it (side pockets etc) so it doesn't tend to get quite as "humid" inside. I do take all the gobby and soggy stuff out and hang it to dry though. Real PITA though to have to haul this huge heavy bag in and out all the time







. I've been thinking of using a suitcase on wheels!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I bring the wet stuff in the house to dry out after training and so far so good...no problems with mildew. Perhaps I should add that I don't close the bag other then putting the top flap over it but it's not zipped closed.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have a black Duffel Bag my company gave me about 2 years ago. I keep articles in the side pockets. Leashes, tugs, e-collars, extra balls and a few other things in it.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Since I can't really carry anything heavy for long diatances anymore I was looking at the wheeled duffle bags:

Duffle bags on wheels 

Some cheap, some expensive. I think I'll have to really think about what I need!







Obviously, easy cleaning will be tops on the list!


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

I use a multi day back pack. All my gear is hung on the garage wall. I have rock climbing D rings to bundle tugs, leads, harnesses, balls on string, collars (pinch and fur savers), and my tracking gear. 

I like to think about what I'm going to do as I pack my back. Ok I'm doing a 3 leg track with scent pads at the corner, then A frames and jumps and call backs. So I'll need flags, corner markers, tracking boots, extra food, bite pillow etc.

When driving to training, I think about what I want to work and visualize success. This has helped a lot with tracking.

When done with training, the gear goes back on the wall (good equipment check) and I can put it away. Which is helpful if the day didn't go too well.


----------



## Wolfmother (Apr 17, 2007)

I use one of my husband's old tool bags. It has a lot of different compartments in it and the top is open so T don't believe there would be a problem with mildew. It holds and organizes leashes, collars, dumbbells, flags, etc. I also keep a dog and human first aid kit in the van and a bin full of boots, extra socks, rain gear etc. That works pretty good for me. 

This isn't the exact bag that I use, but it is similar to this .


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have a couple of bags - some are open topped, some zipped. In one, I keep markers, trackng articles, long line (15 ft), tracking line and bottchler harness (I have all these in beeta, so mildew is not an issue).

Another bag has leather agitiation harness, wide collar, various tags 8 in to 3 feet, leads - 3 ft to 8 ft - some braided some flat some beeta, prongs and extra collars. This bag is a nylon tack carryall I got in a saddle shop I always keep a pile of towels in the truck too, and wipe down any equipment that gets wet. I clean with lexol and condition with lexol or blackrock regularly.

I also keep a bag of new training gear in the truck - long lines, leads, agitation collars, harnesses in the truck - new people usually borrow stuff at first, then when they know they are going to stick with it, want to buy the same stuff they had used.

Goretex clothes in an old saddle case in the cab - a couple of pairs of Marmot and EMS pants, windbreakers, plus a couple pair of gloves and ear bands, extra socks, sneakers and dry change live in another bag in the back seat. There is always a case with a goosedown jacket/pullover, flannel lined jeans carhart bibs and goosedown pants and a blanket that lives behind the drivers seat. It actually fills the space and makes the back seat wider. Has come in handy - and gotten raided by friends who were cold or unprepared! Extra boots and sneakers too.

Sunscreen, bug repellant, betadine, antibiotic ointment and some bandage materials in a case under the seat. 

Always keep jugs of water and SS buckets by the crates that live in the bed of the truck. 

And always have a cooler of soft drinks and water and some snacks when training/traveling


----------



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildQuestion for those who use bags... have you ever ended up with your gear getting mildewed? With half the stuff getting soaked with rain, snow, dew and dog spit on a regular basis, that's something I've always been concerned with and why all of our stuff has a spot to hang or open topped bins to sit in.



I just bought a special bag through Ray Allen for my helper gear for this reason. It is a large duffle type, but with some of the panels replaced with mesh fabric so air can circulate. I currently have my (very padded) scratch pants, sleeve, cleats and sticks in it with plenty of room to spare for another sleeve, a pillow or two and possibly another pair of pants. This is the small duffel! 

I could easily fit ALL of my other dog training equipment into it - but at this point have found that I tend to drag too much around. Aside from equipment (like dumbbells & go-out post) I've forced myself to cut back to the bare minimum of everything else and it has actually been going ok - so now everything fits into a small open topped bag.

-Calvin


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

There is a full set of helper gear (sleeves, sticks, pants, cleats, back-ties, bungee, etc.) and handler gear (crates, leashes, collars, tracking articles and lines, toys) in the garage for quick loading in the mini-van shaped "training bag".

It is winter so most of the rest of the gear is in the pole barn: more leashes and collars, all of the dumbbells, another sleeve or two, some sticks, 6 blinds, 1 meter hurdle, scaling wall, etc. There is about a 40' x 60' play area available for training. Right now the hurdle, scaling wall, and 2 blinds are set up in there.

I think the blank gun is in the basement...


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

WTG Uni, now if you need any dogs to play with let me know.


----------

